# Skirting for the winter?



## onthecoach (Oct 25, 2006)

HI All!!

We are now comfortably ensconced in Golden, CO!  It is beautiful out here!  

We have been getting some estimates to have the coach skirted for the winter...helps keep the coach warm underneath.  The estimates we have been getting are in the $1600 to $1800 range...that just seems exhorbitantly expensive!

What do you all think?  I appreciate your thoughts!


Thanks!

Lynn


----------



## DL Rupper (Oct 25, 2006)

RE: Skirting for the winter?

You are only going to need the skirting for 3 to 4 mos max(Dec/Jan/Feb/Mar).  How much will you save in propane?  Your coach probably has enclosed holding tanks.  I would buy one electric space heater and run it full time to assist your propane furnace and tough it out.  Can't believe you would save $1800 in heating bills, unless your coach doesn't have adequate insulation.   Most upscale RV's are fairly well equiped for cold weather.


----------



## s.harrington (Oct 26, 2006)

Re: Skirting for the winter?

You can go to a mobile home supply store and get vinyl skirting and do it yourself.  the easiest requires a few screws to hold the upper track in place and a few long nails to hold the lower track to the ground (if parked in grass or gravel)  and a circular saw to trim the vinyl panels.  I have a 4" 18 volt saw that I use.


----------



## onthecoach (Oct 26, 2006)

Re: Skirting for the winter?

Thanks fellas!  This was what I thought, too!  Seems like a LOT of $$$ to spend for just a few months!  And, propane doesn't seem to be as outrageously expensive here as I thought it might be.  $1800 is a LOT OF PROPANE!

We've got an external propane tank hooked up and the CG will re-fill for us anytime we need it....so I think I will keep the $1800 in my pocket!      BTW-none of the other coaches have skirting on them here.

PS. We woke up to a snow storm this morning....predicting 6-16 inches by them time it ends late today.       It was 71 degrees here yesterday and they are talking about 65-70 degrees again for the weekend!  This is WILD weather for a girl for Washington, DC!!!


----------



## DL Rupper (Oct 26, 2006)

Re: Skirting for the winter?

Good luck.  Saw the snow storm on the news today.  looks like fun.  Glad I'm not there right now.


----------



## Kirk (Oct 26, 2006)

Re: Skirting for the winter?

While I think that you will want some kind of wind break for the under side of the motorhome, I would not pay that price but build one yourself. Get materials at Home Depot, Lowe's or some other store. I would use the foil wrapped foam-board that builders use as sheeting on houses. You could drive stakes into the ground to hold the sections up. It would not have to be completely air tight to make a big difference. If you don't skirt you will probably have more difficulty in keeping the water lines from freezing as well as having cold floors. We have friends who winter in Kansas and they have found that their Bounder pusher does tend to get frozen water lines if they do not put up skirting. But they do not spend even close to that amount on it. I think that they spent more like $100 for their supplies. You can save that amount in propane very quickly.


----------



## onthecoach (Oct 27, 2006)

Re: Skirting for the winter?

HI!

Well, yes....we did get about 10" of snow yesterday!  Today, the temps were in the low 60's and everything is melting nicely.  What we have learned is this: As long as we leave the water dripping at night, we are having no problems.  We did go out and buy a 6 x 8 area rug and an oil filled heater for the living area.  Total: $94.00....whole LOT less than $1800 for skirting.

Interesting note:  none of the other coaches here in Golden have any skirting or insulation around the bottom....most are here for the winter, and all seem to feel it is not necessary.  

I'll keep you posted as we progress through the winter.


----------



## thatsmystyle (Dec 2, 2006)

RE: Skirting for the winter?

 Oh my I am sooooo HAPPY to have found this forum...what a wealth of info...we are kinda new to this full-timing 5th wheel stuff...we live in N. Cali and our temps have been as low as 8 already this winter...we are in a park with a concrete pad...we have 2006 Grand Junction, but still find that though we are enclosed, those little pipes for the hot water going to the bathroom sink and tub keep freezing up...as the days warms it doesn't take long for them to thaw...however, hubby goes to work at 5am, so he has to go to park showers which is a complete inconvenience...we were told by a local that if you skirt with foam board, you can use duct tape, or any heavy tape I suppose, to put the boards together....then put a heat lamp in the enclosed area, that the problem would be solved...our 5th wheel is 40' long and it only cost us $225 for everything, and a day to put it up...what a blessing it has been...our 5th wheel is always toasty warm now...we are using half the amount of propane...our floors are warm as well as our slides...no more electric heaters running up electric bills, not to mention taking up space...the dog wasn't happy about sharing her floor space...  ...well, GL....and STAY WARM!


----------



## onthecoach (Dec 26, 2006)

Re: Skirting for the winter?

Hi Thatsmystyle:  What you need to do is let a tiny stream of water run thru the kitchen faucet all night....warm water!  That way your pipes have running water thru them all the time and can't freeze.  I am assuming you have heated hoses, right?!?!

When you run WARM water, you keep the water heater from freezing, too!!!

Good Luck!  We just had 40" of snow here in Golden and we are expecting more this week!!!


----------



## youngbill (Mar 7, 2007)

Re: Skirting for the winter?

My wife and I have been fulltiming for 6 years.  For the past 3 years I have been doing contract work in Ontario Canada.  We made skirting out of nylon uphostery material form a fabric store.  Cost $5.00 a yard 56 inches wide.  We split the material down the middle.  We attached the material to the bottom of the coach with C clamps and stapled 2X4 s to the bottom to hold it down.  Worked great.  Saw temps in the -28 degree F range.  Make sure you have your water heat taped and also a work light with a 75 to 100 watt bulb in the bay helps.

We also had a Bounder 39 diesel until last Nov when we purchased a 40 ft Safari Panther 425.

Bill and Kathy Young


----------



## RV Skirting (Apr 27, 2008)

RE: Skirting for the winter?

It is probably us that make that expensive skirting, here are reasons and some help tips.  We custom make skirting heavy vinyl that comes in pieces, also is usable for wheel covers when not in use as skirting, and we make a lot of ways to get into your motor home storage doors, hood, generator and all, no excuses for our prices, we also have skirting as low as $7.oo a foot for the do it yourselfers. We are always happy to help out a do it yourselfer, after all we cannot skirt the world!
Hints:  
If you do not want to put holes in your RV Buy the thicker foam 2" insulation and cut it to fit for under your rv and "wedge" it in a bit, not only does this help from blowing away but it will help stabilize your rv from moving. It is easy to cut with a heat knife and there is no mess at all. It is also easy to cover with black landscape cloth so it is quite un-noticeable  under your RV.  Make a smaller height door for access to areas under and use the good old Duct Tape as a hinge.  Duct tape also comes in colors nowadays. 

When covering the foam for looks you can do this with the rough aluminum nails and it will help from letting it come loose. or long staples, also try to cover it in one part, less areas for the wind to get into it.

Skirting is also great for summer, it doesn't let the ground or asphalt heat up under you, much like a basement in a home.  

If you plan to use screws to hold on skirting on the outside of your rv use the area where the molding is... most times you can pull off the covering if it has it or jut remove the screws, get longer screws of the same style and use these to hold any wood or tarps onto your RV, keep the original screws in a baggie and keep them close.

Using wood next to your RV, home depot sell one side sticky insulation tape for windows, put the sticky side on your wood where it may touch the RV, this will keep from having any rub marks, all rv's move a bit and I've seen a lot of rubs on them.

The Foam tape also helps for making a skirt of wood and having it under your rv but not touching it, put a thick layer of this to touch the RV on top of the wood and it stops the air and helps hold t in place.

Tarps are ok, just get all the same color (looks) put sand bags or wood on the bottom (For Cement or Asphalt) use long nails and large washers for dirt, roll the tarp at the bottom and nail through it. Tarps can also be used in motorhome doors, open put it in and close, then open again (marked now) and cut around the lock mechanism, support the area  with a bit of Duct tape, Wire ties also help a lot with tarps for making "pleats" around bumpers and such or over wheels.   

We've made awesome looking skirts from tarps for customers that could not afford it, had all the materials  and were alone and froze up with 4 small children at home (dad was shipped to Iraq). 

Suggestions: we have our websiteâ€¦ rvskirting.com  we are open to ideas and plan to make an area  for do it yourselfers, have hints pics and more so as you have any additional ideas or info please pass it on, we are rebuilding our site after all the info was lost (hint for meâ€¦ back up often)
Good luck to all enjoy this Colorado weather and love the state!  

Curt


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2008)

RE: Skirting for the winter?

here we go again        :dead:  :dead:  :dead:


----------



## bcubed7 (Dec 3, 2010)

RE: Skirting for the winter?

Ok I am getting ready to go through the winter again. This time in Michigan, last time was in North Dakota. If you are looking for something cheap and really easy to install for skirting, straw bales work great (If the park will allow it). Here is a note and don't ask how I know but if you leave your water drip you will take the chance of the sewer line freazing and waking up to a flood in the morning. Needless to say I heat tape and insulate my sewer line now. I did just have straw covering it but that did not stop it from freezing. It all depends how cold your going. My water line alone I heat tape, put foam insulation around it, then wrap batt insulation around, then shrink wrap it. TRIAL AND ERROR!!!!!!! I need to call those guys at RV Skirting. There stuff looks astatically pleasing as well as it being fitted I can take it down and put it up wherever I go. I have a 38' Select Suites with 4 slides. Wonder if they have something that is prefitted and I could attach it myself to save a little money anyway.


----------



## SnowbirdInFlight (Dec 19, 2010)

Re: Skirting for the winter?

The above has been reported as SPAM to the mod.


----------



## Kirk (Dec 19, 2010)

Re: Skirting for the winter?

bcubed7,

While straw will work, if it reaches high enough to block the opening, it is also a problem in that it can be a major fire hazard and it will attract bugs, mice, and assorted other pests.


----------



## try2findus (Dec 19, 2010)

Re: Skirting for the winter?

RV Skirting, while we always appreciate good advice from "well meaning" folks, your product would be much more appealing if you were a PAYING advertiser. 

BTW...where's our "Oh Boy"??


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Dec 19, 2010)

Re: Skirting for the winter?

He is Retired...I will be his stand-in.....OH BOY!!!


----------



## LEN (Dec 19, 2010)

Re: Skirting for the winter?

I thought winter skirting was a Kilt, insulated of course!!!

LEN


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Dec 20, 2010)

Re: Skirting for the winter?

Well, I wasn't sure this gentleman was spamming us, or if he was a paid advertiser.

I thought the forum moderator eliminated the spam by checking everyone out, so why would someone be on here spamming? His profile clearly says that he is advertising, but there's no way to know if he's allowed to do that.

So, I've withheld my usual comment.  :clown:


----------



## SnowbirdInFlight (Dec 20, 2010)

Re: Skirting for the winter?





> TexasClodhopper - 12/20/2010  7:02 AM  Well, I wasn't sure this gentleman was spamming us, or if he was a paid advertiser.  I thought the forum moderator eliminated the spam by checking everyone out, so why would someone be on here spamming? His profile clearly says that he is advertising, but there's no way to know if he's allowed to do that.  So, I've withheld my usual comment.  :clown:



I did check the main page  at the bottom for this person and it was no where to be found, so it is spam. That is why I reported it and let people know it had been reported.

Although I must admit I did check his site out and looks like he does a real good job. It's just WAY TOO expensive. I found a site that sells all the hardware and you could do it yourself for less than half of what he charges.   :bleh:  :evil:  :clown:


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Dec 20, 2010)

Re: Skirting for the winter?

I think it's way too difficult to determine who is a paid advertiser and who is not.

Perhaps it isn't all that important, anyway.

Now I'm leaning towards thinking it's OK for this kind of presence by business persons with items of interest as long as they are active here and not just doing one of the "drive by" spam posts that we so object to.

If you were looking for skirting, this would be a good place to start and get some ideas from.

I don't really see anything to object to in this gentleman's posts, but I do respect the opinions and reactions of those that do object to that sort of posting.


----------



## SnowbirdInFlight (Dec 20, 2010)

Re: Skirting for the winter?





> TexasClodhopper - 12/20/2010  9:07 AM  I think it's way too difficult to determine who is a paid advertiser and who is not.



Tex, it isn't difficult at all. You go to the Main Page and look at the bottom. It also has a section that says "Meet the newest RVUSA Members" Since RVSkirting has exactly one post, then it stands to reason he would fall in this category. But, to further check all you have to do is click on the correct area that the poster falls in (under the RV Marketplace heading) and check to see if they are actually a sponsor. For instance you can click on RV Dealers, then Virginia and scroll to the bottom, past the big ads and you will find Grandview Trailer Sales, a paid member.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Dec 20, 2010)

Re: Skirting for the winter?

Well, ain't you jus' fool o' little tricks! My, my.  :clown:


----------



## SnowbirdInFlight (Dec 21, 2010)

Re: Skirting for the winter?

Sho nuff!


----------



## cwishert (Dec 22, 2010)

Re: Skirting for the winter?

Well, I am with Tex about if they have good advice that they should be able to give it, but that being said, if they are just giving advice, don't even make mention of your business.  If you want to promote your business then pay for advertising.  It's not fair to Ken and other paying advertisers if even one gets any business  from one of thier non paid post.  If I suggest a company to others that would be different.  If I had a complaint about a company that also would be different.   Ken never tries to sell outright in his posts, he tells the person if they are interested they can pm him, again he is a paying advertiser.  Of course all of this is just my opinion and if I had a business and was really interested in this forum, I think I would use a regular member login not  put my business name on my login.  If I found out what a great website and forum it was, then I would look into paying for advertising on it!  As for the skirting, depending on really how cold it gets and how long it stays that way, I am with those who suggest just some thicker foil covered panels and either wedge it under the coach or use some sort of spikes to wedge it around the outside of the coach.  Maybe even just a thick tarp to block the wind if you can figure out a way to attach it to keep the wind out.


----------



## SnowbirdInFlight (Dec 22, 2010)

Re: Skirting for the winter?





> cwishert - 12/22/2010  12:59 PM  Well, I am with Tex about if they have good advice that they should be able to give it, but that being said, if they are just giving advice, don't even make mention of your business.  If you want to promote your business then pay for advertising.  It's not fair to Ken and other paying advertisers if even one gets any business  from one of thier non paid post.  If I suggest a company to others that would be different.  If I had a complaint about a company that also would be different.   Ken never tries to sell outright in his posts, he tells the person if they are interested they can pm him, again he is a paying advertiser.  Of course all of this is just my opinion and if I had a business and was really interested in this forum, I think I would use a regular member login not  put my business name on my login.  If I found out what a great website and forum it was, then I would look into paying for advertising on it!  As for the skirting, depending on really how cold it gets and how long it stays that way, I am with those who suggest just some thicker foil covered panels and either wedge it under the coach or use some sort of spikes to wedge it around the outside of the coach.  Maybe even just a thick tarp to block the wind if you can figure out a way to attach it to keep the wind out.










What about GrandviewTrailerSales? He not only has his name as his login, but also his Business Ad as his personal picture. So every time he posts, he also posts his advertisement. But then he IS a paid advertiser, so I guess that's okay.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Dec 22, 2010)

Re: Skirting for the winter?

This has gotten pretty rediculous and none of us has any sayso anyway.

Isn't there ANYTHING else going on?


----------



## H2H1 (Dec 22, 2010)

Re: Skirting for the winter?

So what if does show his business under his name. Look at how many times he has given free advise to those who had log a post/question on here. I have known Ken for a few years now and I have found him to be one of the best dealer if not the best I have ever known. I have and I will continue to buy from him. He is the RVers best friend. :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Dec 22, 2010)

Re: Skirting for the winter?

Boy, How did I get into this anyway?  Ya'll talking behind my back!! :laugh:


----------



## SnowbirdInFlight (Dec 22, 2010)

Re: Skirting for the winter?





> H2H1 - 12/22/2010  8:18 PM  So what if does show his business under his name. Look at how many times he has given free advise to those who had log a post/question on here. I have known Ken for a few years now and I have found him to be one of the best dealer if not the best I have ever known. I have and I will continue to buy from him. He is the RVers best friend. :laugh:  :laugh:





I don't care if it does or doesn't. I was just teasing Carol for her little fo-paw.


----------



## cwishert (Dec 23, 2010)

Re: Skirting for the winter?

Snowbird, I was talking about R V Skirting, who is not a paying advertiser.  If he would have chosen a screen name similar to yours and was just giving advice on RV skirting that would be one thing.  Since he blatently promoted his business in the post that is another thing all together.  Yes Ken's Business is displayed in his post but he is a paying advertiser.  But I don't mind if you give me a hard time about my post!  I wasn't poking at anyone except the person who was advertising for FREE!  Tex is right again, let's talk about something better!!!!!! :laugh:


----------



## cwishert (Dec 23, 2010)

Re: Skirting for the winter?

Len, I just "got" your post and I am finding it very hysterical!!!  I am a little slow sometimes.  And now down from my soap box, I seem to be getting up on it quite a bit lately.  By the way Curt did give a lot of good advice in his post but just a little bit too much information about his business in my opinion (which of course is only worth half of what it was before inflation)!!!!   :laugh:  :clown:


----------



## RvSkirting (Dec 24, 2010)

Re: Skirting for the winter?

Thank you for your input, positive or other.  I was an advertiser on this site, after looking to show some people on the forum a link to my ad I have noticed my ad has expired... for this I say thank you.   To keep peace in the web world I will no longer advertise on any post.  We are putting together a site just for people putting things around the RV they own (I won't use the S******* word) to keep warm, after seeing this thread I also wont advertise on the website and just leave it as a help guide.  Sorry to upset anyone     Also my only logins or usernames I use would be the same as on here, it keeps life simple lfor passwords and things.  I do this on my sandrail posts and php network as well as others.  Happy Holiday to everyone everywhere! :laugh:


----------

